# New to me JD 70



## Schopfer (May 13, 2016)

Guys i just picked this up at an auction for $6160cdn from a collector. I'm afraid to scratch it! Thought id run my square baler with it.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like it's in great shape!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

That's a little too nice for me. May be common around there, but a 70 Standard tread (I think that is what that is?) is one I've never personally seen. Usually either narrow (tricycle) or adjustable wide front here.

I would personally be nervous to use it as I "would have it fixed up just my old one" in no time. 

73, Mark


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Dad had the bright idea to put a loader on our 70 once. A guy felt like a "one legged man in a butt kicking contest" trying to operate it, especially with no power steering. Not going to be the most fuel efficient tractor you ever baled with and John Deere's offset pto is rough on drive lines.


----------



## Schopfer (May 13, 2016)

Yeah its the standard wheatland. The collector said it was a hard find. It has power steering although 4 arms would hardly be enough to operate it. Seems like it would make more money sitting under a roof.....
None of these old tractors are common in alberta/saskatchewan let alone getting picky about the axles


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice looking 70 standard.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> Nice looking 70 standard.


 It sure is a nice one.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Schopfer said:


> Guys i just picked this up at an auction for $6160cdn from a collector. I'm afraid to scratch it! Thought id run my square baler with it.


I assume it is gas, don't see pony levers. It will pull anything you want. Use my720 for pulling hay wagone, roller harrow , disc. Would use it to rake and Ted but I need a canopy on it first. Drive it, it will be a blast. I would have the loader off so fast it would make your head spin. It will run your baler or 9' discbine in a pinch if your regular tractor does you wrong.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> Dad had the bright idea to put a loader on our 70 once. A guy felt like a "one legged man in a butt kicking contest" trying to operate it, especially with no power steering. Not going to be the most fuel efficient tractor you ever baled with and John Deere's offset pto is rough on drive lines.


My dad had a Deere loader on 520 tricycle. It did have power steering but the bucket was a mechanical trip and it took a lot of effort to trip. You really got a workout between that the hand clutch and that bizarre shift pattern between your feet.

The loader had these huge cylinders that were mounted above the main arms and the attaching pins must have been 1.5 inch by a foot long. The seals were shot on cylinders and oil was everywhere, course he always put used motor oil in hydraulic reservoir so not a lot of incentive to fix. The other item that made manure loading memorable was he always had tire chains on for traction on slick concrete and the sparks would fly when he rammed into bedding pack and lost traction..All of this accompanied by that 2 cylinder symphony.

Very nice 70 btw.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice looking 70!

My paternal grandpa had a 70 gas and 70 diesel, both NF. Dad liked the diesel, HATED the gas. Diesel had plenty of torque for plowing, gas had just about enough power to pull itself around ( dad says anyway) Traded the gasser for a brand new MM G706. First front wheel assist in Blue Earth County.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice 70 Standard. Don't be afraid to use the old girl!


----------



## Schopfer (May 13, 2016)

Shes gonna get put to the test tomorrow on the square baler. First gear being a little fast is my only concern so far. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Schopfer (May 13, 2016)

Well thirteen bales in we snapped a sheerpin on a baler ive never snapped a sheer pin on so i thought maybe we were in for a long day. Couldnt help but think maybe i was told that was gonna happen haha. Got 250 bales out of it on a lazy afternoon so i guess it works. It's gonna get shined up and put back in the shed but we had fun with it. Glad we got it a little dirty.


----------

